# libtorrent-rasterbar client_test



## nunotex (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello,

libtorrent-rasterbar includes a small client client_test that comes as source code example with port.

It seems that it is a simple but complete torrent client, so why not build it as an port option or create a new port: libtorrent-rasterbar-client.

What do you think?

BTW: How do I compile it manually?

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------

